

Paypal hits 100m accounts, predicts end of wallet by 2015 - danboarder
http://www.thepaypalblog.com/2011/06/paypal-crosses-first-100-million-active-accounts-4/

======
michaelpinto
I think I'd trust anybody but Paypal with my wallet — I once tried tried to
delete an account and it seemed to take forever. Owning that space is going to
require a company that understands customer service as much as technology.

~~~
danboarder
But who else has the reach? I consider Facebook and Google to be advertising
companies, and would rather have a dedicated financial services company focus
on my transactions. Perhaps Square, as it grows? Or will a decentralized
solution like Bitcoin win at the end of the day?

~~~
michaelpinto
Any company that knows online ecommerce has that potential: The two that come
to mind are Amazon and Apple with iTunes. Also I wouldn't write Facebook and
Google off, for example Facebook started by selling virtual goods and is great
at getting your "real identity".

